# The Cat Thread



## Copepod (Sep 8, 2017)

After Tally's Looking for advice thread in General Messageboard got derailed into discussing cats, including their roles in helping humans with anxiety around diabetes, volunteering at parkrun etc, I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread dedicated to felines.

To start with my morning cat report:
My cat is currently sitting on me and has already looked out window, disappointed by rain wet ground and vegetation. So, I will probably be doing chores and laptop work with cat on shoulder for rest of day.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 8, 2017)

Mines has had his breakfast and is currently chilling on the window sill where he will probably stay until I have another cuppy and he wants a cat stick  x


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 8, 2017)

My cat Tigga had her dreamies for breakfast before I left home to go to work. She will probably annoy my OH all day, wanting fuss and sitting on the laptop when he's trying to use it. She refuses to use the cat flap to go out first thing in the morning and will sit and look at it until someone opens the door!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 8, 2017)

Both of mine are asleep after breakfasting on tuna, one on my bed and the other on one of the kids beds


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 8, 2017)

Ours are scattered around the house being lazy.  There is a bit of a gathering in the conservatory (Theo, Lola Echo & Maya), Doris is on the bed,  Persius is on chicken watch & Isis & Freya are no where to be seen, which is not unusual.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 8, 2017)

Cat found some cold tea in bottom of my mug, when I wasn't looking, so helped herself to a few laps. Fortunately, rain stopped, so we went into garden, where she ate grass, drank rainwater from birdbath and bucket, while I cut back vegetation. I didn't let her back indoors until she'd been sick!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 8, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Cat found some cold tea in bottom of my mug, when I wasn't looking, so helped herself to a few laps. Fortunately, rain stopped, so we went into garden, where she ate grass, drank rainwater from birdbath and bucket, while I cut back vegetation. I didn't let her back indoors until she'd been sick!


My Tigga likes tea too and is always sneaking a few laps whilst im not looking!


----------



## Sprogladite (Sep 8, 2017)

I left mine fast asleep curled up in the warm spot I'd previously been laying in...wasn't jealous at all!


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 8, 2017)

Mines has never drank tea but the one we lost a couple of years ago had a very weird taste, tomato soup! the cup was left on the table for a few minutes and we looked across to find her with her head in it! not a pretty site when she looked at us I can tell you lol xx


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 8, 2017)

Our Theo loves walnut cake.  We get him one for his birthday.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm enjoying reading this thread, sadly I'm bereft of cats now .
Two I had many years ago a mother and daughter had weird tastes. Tinker was well named lol.  If I had an open pack of Maltesers and left the room, she would hoick some out and eat them, Splash a Tortie, adored sausages, they both loved pilchards but only in tomato sauce.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 8, 2017)

Many years ago, I had a cat called Kiwi. When I took her to Newcastle youth hostel where I worked, for some strange reason, a child gave her a scooped out kiwi fruit skin - and she liked it, licking it thoroughly, before I put it into compost bin. That was the first of many kiwi skins she licked, before I gave her to a new human in Edinburgh, as I was heading overseas for a year. She also liked tomato sauce, as I discovered when I left a plate of pasta in sauce on living room floor, after finishing food, left room, and returned to find her licking plate.


----------



## Tally (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm currently on the couch sewing with 2 of my kitties (Willow and Echo) very interested in my thread and Sierra is currently upstairs sparked out on my pillow waiting on me going to bed. 

Good shout on a cat thread copepod


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 8, 2017)

Tally said:


> I'm currently on the couch sewing with 2 of my kitties (Willow and Echo) very interested in my thread and Sierra is currently upstairs sparked out on my pillow waiting on me going to bed.
> 
> Good shout on a cat thread copepod


We have an Echo too.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 8, 2017)

Here is Maya looking like a weeble.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 8, 2017)

This morning I found a pigeon sitting on my kitchen floor, my tomcat was close by, just sitting there watching it


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> This morning I found a pigeon sitting on my kitchen floor, my tomcat was close by, just sitting there watching it


When i was younger we had a cat that would have killed anything given a chance although she was a house cat (all the cats have been) yet she pulled the hamster cage off the wall unit one night when we were in bed and he got out, my mum came running through in the morning panicked and to get me help look when she turned round she wondered what Sophie was staring at and there was the hamster perfectly fine! Wandered for god knows how long with 2 cats in the house! lol x


----------



## Carolg (Sep 9, 2017)

I had 2 Siamese cats years ago. They were crazy cats, but beautiful. When I retire I might get a cat, but really tying


----------



## Carolg (Sep 9, 2017)

Brilliant thread especially if folks would kindly put stories/pictures on. Vicarious pleasure for moggie free humans. Thanks


----------



## Copepod (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm having problems downloading photos from camera to laptop, but I'll try to post some past photos of interesting places my cat has been. She will volunteer with me at junior parkrun tomorrow morning, then come to a show at a different park to represent parkrun. At this rate, I'll have to make her a volunteer hi vis jacket for her!


----------



## Ditto (Sep 9, 2017)

A lost cat. Taking it to the PDSA on Tuesday, see if it's chipped. Don't mind having him/her but Cheeky cat went bottle brush so she's in the bedroom with the window open till then. Hassles. Good job we luv cats.  If it's not chipped and a girl I'm gonna change the name to Cleo because she's very Egyptian I think. At the minute it's Tiddles.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 9, 2017)

Ahhh, she's beautiful. Whether she's chipped and returned to her owner or you get to be her new slave, either way is a win win situation for her. And I love Cleo, great name


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 9, 2017)

She is a cutie.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 9, 2017)

Love the name Cleo(patra) for a cat. My parents had a very fine looking tabby called Pharaoh before me and my sister were born. The first cat I got to know, and I can still picture him in my brain.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 9, 2017)

The last cat we found, an all white beauty which we called Heidi, turned out to be chipped and a fella.  It was a bit devastating giving him back, it's no good getting attached.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 10, 2017)

this is Felix  (wee man) sitting watching me eat my lunch the other day lol x


----------



## Tally (Sep 10, 2017)

My girl Sierra having stolen my jumper to nest in 

And my boy Echo having a snooze


----------



## Ditto (Sep 10, 2017)

Gorgeous all.  

Lady is coming to collect 'Princess' this afternoon. She is chipped apparently. Hope they won't have any trouble getting her in the carrier. They shouldn't do if they are the genuine owners.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 10, 2017)

Hope "Princess" goes happily with her owners, or rather servants, as she's a cat.
My cat had a few new experiences today - she saw birds of prey, ferret racing and a rhino rugby mascot for the first time, while helping me to get donations in bucket for park friends organisation. She also had her first sight of, and ride on, a steam train. The ticket seller said they'd never had a cat on one of their trains before, but they don't charge for dogs, so she rode free, too. At the station, several staff, all men, came to say hello, give her a stroke, scratch her ears etc.


----------



## Tally (Sep 20, 2017)

Had to post this pic, my girl was feeling cold lol, she pulled my scarf out of my bag and nested in it  she then fell asleep and started to snore


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 20, 2017)

What a sweetie


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 21, 2017)

That is too cute!


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 23, 2017)

This beautiful cat came into my garden to bask in the sun in the summer for some 11~12years ~ but recently its absence is conspicuous. I can only assume that it is now in Cat Heaven. Ah.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 23, 2017)

Aw, RIP that puss.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 23, 2017)

Aw, looks like our Doris.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Sep 25, 2017)

Sadly I know longer have any cats, but we had a Tinker who loved peas, and a Missy that like chocolate desserts, my hubby literally had to fight her off if he was trying to eat a flake type dessert with the chocolate dessert one side and the flake in the other.  I had to often lift her off of him and shut her in the kitchen while he ate them.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 25, 2017)

That's so funny Lorraine.  Cat's are very entertaining. Have you been awol? Don't feel as though I've seen you posting for ages?


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 26, 2017)

I had a grumpy Tigga on my hands for a while last night after she was at the cattery for a week. She calmed down after some of her favourite Dreamies and wanted cuddles at about 2am, so I think Ive been forgiven.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 26, 2017)

We removed Percy's litter tray two days ago & all seemed well.  Until today.  He cam darting in from outside, went into his cat bed & did a wee!  Then went out again.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 26, 2017)

That's you told, then, Mark.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 28, 2017)

As I had to go back to the hospital yesterday afternoon I went to my dad and his girlfriends house so got to spend an hour with this little stunner, he's 2 years old and his name is Ty  x


----------



## scousebird (Oct 1, 2017)

We don't have a cat, OH is allergic  but next door's cat Pepper does come in for a visit if the door is open


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 2, 2017)

There is a very scruffy looking long haired ginger cat that keeps eating our cat's food.  No idea where he has come from.  Runs away as soon as he sees me.  Other cats don't seem bothered with him.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 2, 2017)

I have a black one with white paws that waits for me every evening at the gate. He eats the fox's food. One morning I found a 'present' left on the plate. I'm surmising the fox arrived after my usual visitor to find an empty plate yet again so vented his feelings...and other stuff!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 2, 2017)

Just heard from a friend aged just 50 years, who has had a stroke on Thurs. She is still in hospital, relearning how to walk and swallow. Very wisely, she has persuaded her husband and sons that cat(s) or kitten(s) are viral to her recovery. They left their last cat at her last parish, as cat was very attached to location and shy of people. My cat and I got together when we all lived in Cambridge, 16 years ago - cat (and sister who disappeared soon after) came from a member of her youth groupm


----------



## Ally beetle (Oct 2, 2017)

I have Severn cats at home the one in my picture is Captain Marmo


----------

